# Turning 21



## michellervt (Oct 7, 2002)

This is a bad and good time for me because i'm so hapy to be 21 but i don't really know how much alcohol i can have with my ibs and being on paxil. i wish i just didn't have to worry about it.


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

you dont tell your freinds you cant have more than one berr due to the medication your on. It works for me.


----------



## fiona26 (Dec 12, 2001)

I probably shouldn`t say this, but I would be tempted just to let yourself go for one night.Your not 21 every day so have a good time and eschew the consequences.


----------



## bkisis (Aug 15, 2002)

I have to agree, I would just splurge a little that one night, you're only 21 once and I don't think it would hurt. I was on prozac when I turned 21 and I drank anyway, I felt fine. I know u wish you didn't have to think about it, don't we all, but enjoy yourself and be safe about it. My b-day is coming up and drinking is on my agenda, it only happens once a year.








Dee


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I wouls check on the packet of antedepressents to see if you can take them with alcohol. I would't think its recommended. Be VERY careful if you drink while on them. It might just be that it will make you drunk quicker! Have a great 21st Birthday!


----------



## michellervt (Oct 7, 2002)

Yeah, Paxil just makes me drunk faster. I did have 2 drinks on my b-day and I was fine. I plan on drinking light but often, at least till the novelty of being 21 wears off. Hopefully it won't mess up my gut.


----------



## RSKindred (Oct 13, 2002)

I realize your birthday has come and gone, but for future reference...I have to agree with Nikki on this.You really need to be careful with things like paxil while drinking alcohol.Just concerned, y'know...Take careBob


----------



## michellervt (Oct 7, 2002)

Actually, my doc said drinking on paxil is completely ok, just not to have a 12 pack or anything.


----------

